# FindPlay



## Khairn (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anyone still use Findplay to search for fellow gamers?

I've used it in the past with great success, but recently it always appears to be down.  Has something happened?

Findplay 

Thanks


----------



## xmanii (Nov 24, 2006)

Just clicked the link, and it was up for me.


----------

